# Autobrite Official Opening "Try Before You Buy" Midlands Mega Launch day!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys!:wave:

Well well well, its been a long time coming but i can now say that the Autobrite Valeting & Detailing Shop is finally OPEN FOR BUSINESS!!!

It looks something like this but it will be fully stocked when you arrive!










Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As most of you are aware we have been developing a Midlands "walk-in-shop" for all you care care gurus at the Autobrite Emporium!  We have created a friendly and relaxed shopping experience with some fantastic products, great offers and some really friendly advice. We believe that there is nothing else in the area that offers such a service that Autobrite offer to you "The Customer"

So here at the Autobrite Emporium we would like to offer you a "Try Before You Buy" Valeting & Detailing Midlands Launch day! Basically we offer you the chance to come and visit us in your groups at our unit in Newcastle-Under-Lyme to try our products! Here you will find a selection of quality bespoke Valeting & Detailing products for you to try on your car and have a play with them but please make sure you leave enough for the next customer eh? This will give you a great opportunity to try these products before you buy! Simple really and its all completely FREE to all DW members! As always there will be discount offers for all members and some of my mega special deals too!

Also on the day there will be some yummy food available from our local greasy spoon burger van, and some demos too which will include demos that have been overlooked before which include wheel cleaning, interior surface cleaning, engine bay cleaning & dressing, glass cleaning, exterior cleaning and snow foaming, exterior polishing and waxing, also some stone chip and paint repairs may also be thrown in the mix! Raffles, vote for "the product of the day competition" , show and shine competition all in the friendly atmosphere of the Autobrite Emporium!

So the "date" i hear you ask? 
Well im thinking of the 9th of May at 930am?

As ive mentioned before its free to come down! We have no moneys off you at all (only when you buying loads of goodies in the shop) all we ask of you is to please tell your friends and family also any other forums you may be a member on and post up this thread!

So are you up for the day??

Can we possibly start a list with the interest? All are welcome!

Hope to see you there soon?

Best Regards Mark, Tim and Jill:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

That looks a very dangerous place to be, especially with a credit card :lol:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

new setup looks great! Only went to the old place a couple of times. Would love to get down, but i'm away 

Good luck with everything though, it's a great offer, and i'm sure you'll have plenty turning up :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> That looks a very dangerous place to be, especially with a credit card :lol:


+1!!! :lol: Good luck with it folks! :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Grrr sooo far away 

would love to come down... hmm


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mmm... four hour drive for me...


----------

